# Multiple recessed lights on two 3-way switches



## YellowBelly

Hello all,

I am trying to wire 4 recessed lights (Halo 4" H99T - with snap-in connectors) to two 3-way switches.

*My current scenario:*
Power is 14/2 coming to a single light at bottom of stairs which is currently wired to a single 2-way switch at top of stairs.

*New scenario:*
I want a 3-way switch at the top of the stairs, and a 3-way switch at the bottom of the stairs.
These switches will control four recessed lights dispersed around the landing.

I have found this diagram (See option #5) which shows a similar situation.
http://www.easy-do-it-yourself-home-improvements.com/3-way-switch-wiring-diagram.html

*My question:*
Can I just simply "daisy-chain" the other three lights off the first one shown in diagram (option #5), or do I need to run 14/3 between each light in the series (as shown in option #6)?

Thank you,

YB


----------



## SD515

You would do option 6 if the power source is to go through all the lights first, _before_ it goes to the switches. Personally, I would do option 5. 14/2 from the first light to the second, and so on.


----------



## joed

I disagree. You should use option #5 and then connect the additional lights in parallel with the the existing light.
What you will need to do is add a three wire cable from the existing switch tot he new switch and then add cables to the new fixtures beginning at at the old fixture.


----------



## SD515

joed said:


> I disagree.


What do you disagree with? 


joed said:


> You should use option #5 and then connect the additional lights in parallel with the the existing light.


That’s what I implied.


joed said:


> What you will need to do is add a three wire cable from the existing switch tot he new switch and then add cables to the new fixtures beginning at at the old fixture.


That’s what option #5 is showing. I would hope the OP would understand what he has versus what it needs to have in order to work.


----------



## YellowBelly

Thanks for the help guys:

I am attaching a picture that illustrates what I want to do.
It sounds like you both agree that this is the way to go.


If not, please let me know.

Thanks again,

YB


----------



## joed

Yes that will work.
What I disagree with was


> You would do option 6


. I guess maybe I should read to the end of the post.


----------



## YellowBelly

Cool.

Thanks again to you both for your help.


----------

